# soft-shell sweatshirt



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

Im looking for a lightweight jacket or sweatshirt that is water resistant, any suggestions?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I think Special Blend was dabbling with water resistant hoodies last season if I remember right


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

DC Unbound Jacket - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com

This is my fairweather jacket when temps are still cold. Looks pretty much like a hoodie. It won't take rain like my 20k nylon but it it's pretty durable and fine to get some snow or whatever.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

DC Furano looks dope, but never tried one.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

i need to have a place for my ipod...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sessions makes some soft shell hoodies. I have two of them.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

DC Unbound has a headphone pass through for the right front pocket.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

I use this stuff and it works great for anything. Or buy something from a outdoor company like nothface or mtn hardware they have tons of products. You need to be ready to pay for a good softshell but it will be over 150 easy for a good brand.
Nikwax | Waterproofing, Cleaning and Insect Protection products


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

readimag said:


> I use this stuff and it works great for anything. Or buy something from a outdoor company like nothface or mtn hardware they have tons of products. You need to be ready to pay for a good softshell but it will be over 150 easy for a good brand.
> Nikwax | Waterproofing, Cleaning and Insect Protection products


I dont really need something really water proof, i have a nice jacket... i looking for something light weight for the warmer days that snow doesn't stick to..


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

just get the dc hoodie if u want a lighter sweatshirt for riding, or if you want a soft shell jacket that's lighter ik where you can get them


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

readimag said:


> I use this stuff and it works great for anything. Or buy something from a outdoor company like nothface or mtn hardware they have tons of products. You need to be ready to pay for a good softshell but it will be over 150 easy for a good brand.
> Nikwax | Waterproofing, Cleaning and Insect Protection products


Nikwax works great for refreshing waterproofing, but it won't waterproof something that wasn't to begin with. You can't just throw it on a cotton sweatshirt and have a wateroroof or water resistant garment. The nky thing I've found it will work on in this manner is like nylon hiking pants. It'll help keep you dry walking through wet grass and the like, but that's about it.


----------



## AlxStat (Oct 20, 2010)

i was wondering if the burton Cymbal Pullover Hoodie had an ipod pocket, it says it has a Hidden Side Seam Stash Pocket, anyone know?


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

CANDYGRIND GO SNOWBOARDING ZIP HOODIE - NAVY


I used it when it was about 25 and it kept me warm with another sweatshirt underneat it. Did get a little wet but only cause I was in the park busting my ass every three seconds. It's got a pocket in the hood for your Ipod too. Zippered pockets and thumb hole on the sleeve.


----------

